# Roller Painting Exterior Trim??



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Sitting on my balcony, backyard. Watching two guys across the fence in another yard paint exterior trim (6' x) with rollers...

I am not a painter, but this just seems wrong.

Enlighten me, please.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

seems wrong but entertaining right?

I guess there's nothing wrong with it.altho I wouldnt do it..but then again. I'm not a painter!


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Sitting on my balcony, backyard. Watching two guys across the fence in another yard paint exterior trim (6' x) with rollers...
> 
> I am not a painter, but this just seems wrong.
> 
> Enlighten me, please.


Did you mean 6" x trim? If so that is a pretty acceptable application method. With a long enough pole you can face paint corner trim from the ground most of the time.

The fact they are painting exteriors in NY this time of year is a big problem.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Why would it be wrong?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

JHC said:


> Did you mean 6" x trim? If so that is a pretty acceptable application method. With a long enough pole you can face paint corner trim from the ground most of the time.
> 
> The fact they are painting exteriors in NY this time of year is a big problem.


It's 60 degrees today here in Chicago. No problem painting trim in that weather.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Sitting on my balcony, backyard. Watching two guys across the fence in another yard paint exterior trim (6' x) with rollers...
> 
> I am not a painter, but this just seems wrong.
> 
> Enlighten me, please.


It would be fine if........ They were back brushing it. :w00t:
Personally, I never use a roller on trim. Spray or brush for me.:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

Depends on the fence, depends on the paint. If it's a latex stain on rough wood, good luck doing it any other way. If it's latex paint on sanded wood...yep, wrong.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

They sell paint that can be applied in 40 degree weather, but the idea is that it needs to cure in that minimum temp., What you see are two grunts doing what they are told, they likely are not painters with any sense of integrity. You can get a crackhead to wear whites and paint for a large bag of jelly beans seems to be a " real culture issue" these days , amuse yourself and see if you can ping one on the head ,see if he eats them. it's why I prefer to work without helpers.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Miss Brown said:


> Depends on the fence, depends on the paint. If it's a latex stain on rough wood, good luck doing it any other way. If it's latex paint on sanded wood...yep, wrong.


Why is it wrong? I think that a sponge roller gives a much better finish than a brush.

So please explain why it is "wrong".


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

Around here, that is how they do it. Spray the body and then come back and roll the trim. Trim is usually a pre primed "spruce" that has a rough side. If the painter is conscientious, he puts 2 coats on....


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why is it wrong? I think that a sponge roller gives a much better finish than a brush.
> 
> So please explain why it is "wrong".


You use a sponge roller on exterior trim? I've allways prefered a brush. When you say sponge roller I picture a black foam type cover. Is that what you prefer?


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Frequently use a roller on exterior trim but always brush it out.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> You use a sponge roller on exterior trim? I've allways prefered a brush. When you say sponge roller I picture a black foam type cover. Is that what you prefer?


Sanded smooth, yes. I even use a foam roller on paneled doors. I know I'll catch some flack for that, but when I cannot pull out the sprayer, it gives a great finish.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Miss Brown said:


> Depends on the fence, depends on the paint. If it's a latex stain on rough wood, good luck doing it any other way. If it's latex paint on sanded wood...yep, wrong.


"Watching two guys *across the fence *in another yard paint exterior trim (6' x) with rollers..."


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sanded smooth, yes. I even use a foam roller on paneled doors. I know I'll catch some flack for that, but when I cannot pull out the sprayer, it gives a great finish.
> 
> View attachment 64556


I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sanded smooth, yes. I even use a foam roller on paneled doors. I know I'll catch some flack for that, but when I cannot pull out the sprayer, it gives a great finish.
> 
> View attachment 64556


Do you add anything to the paint (like Floetrol) to make it more self-leveling?


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sanded smooth, yes. I even use a foam roller on paneled doors. I know I'll catch some flack for that, but when I cannot pull out the sprayer, it gives a great finish.
> 
> View attachment 64556


I agree that rollers have their place. I've used mohair covers with 1/8 nap to touch up sprayed doors. Works great. But I would have a hard time using those foam covers outside. I would rather use a brush..Alot faster and better coverage in my opinion. However, If it works for you have at. I have to say I've never tried a foam roller on exterior.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

txgencon said:


> Do you add anything to the paint (like Floetrol) to make it more self-leveling?


Nope, just found my rythm when painting that way. It is real easy to streak with a foam roller. You have to have a light touch and really work the paint even.



summithomeinc said:


> I agree that rollers have their place. I've used mohair covers with 1/8 nap to touch up sprayed doors. Works great. But I would have a hard time using those foam covers outside. I would rather use a brush..Alot faster and better coverage in my opinion. However, If it works for you have at. I have to say I've never tried a foam roller on exterior.


I just got a process down that works. It's one of things where I could not find a good brush and needed to paint some trim. I grabbed a foam roller thinking that it would give me a nice smooth finish. After the second coat it looked really nice. If there is any texture at all to the wood I use a brush.


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

> Why is it wrong? I think that a sponge roller gives a much better finish than a brush.


Well Sir, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree, because a duel is going to be logistically unfeasible.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

How dose it look when driving by in a car:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Miss Brown said:


> :bangin:
> 
> Oh great knower of nappyness, which nap do I use to make it look like brushstrokes? :laughing:


Why would anyone want brush strokes? I never understood this logic. When I paint, even with a brush, I feather it oh so lightly to allow the paint to smooth out. I think brush strokes look like you don't know what you are doing. Every subsequent coat magnifies them.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why would anyone want brush strokes? I never understood this logic. When I paint, even with a brush, I feather it oh so lightly to allow the paint to smooth out. I think brush strokes look like you don't know what you are doing. Every subsequent coat magnifies them.


Unless they are perfectly parallel to the medium and extend coast to coast. Also skillfully applied brush strokes on a six panel steel door are a thing of beauty.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Unless they are perfectly parallel to the medium and extend coast to coast. Also skillfully applied brush strokes on a six panel steel door are a thing of beauty.


Only if you are simulating wood grain. When you are painting wood, their is already grain, why would you add brush strokes to the mix?


----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll take brush strokes on the trim over stipple marks and roller lines every time. Guys rolling out interior and exterior trim with Whizz rollers and foam rollers fall into the same category as the guys who grind paint off of houses with the Makita disc sanders. For every ten that are out there doing it one is doing it well and the other nine are trashing the substrate. Just like rolling interior smoothe walls with a 3/4" nap; looks terrible.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why would anyone want brush strokes? I never understood this logic. When I paint, even with a brush, I feather it oh so lightly to allow the paint to smooth out. I think brush strokes look like you don't know what you are doing. Every subsequent coat magnifies them.










I'm gonna agree with TNT, When I use a brush I let it flow out


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I usually hit the trim with a roller if it is 1x stock, SPF or fascia. If it is old vintage trim with 100 years of brush marks already I use a brush. Usually a 3 inch Nylox. Of course, I'm odd in that I love hand painting trim and window sashes, it's my favorite part of the job. I'll spray the crap out of the body, but bring on the brush for window trim. Many times I'll run the roller to load the trim, then brush it out.


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> There begins the "Problems"...


And the problem is...............? That I don't brush everything? Or that I feel for areas I choose to roll are protected just as well as if brushed and look just as good.........


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

shesbros said:


> I'll take brush strokes on the trim over stipple marks and roller lines every time. Guys rolling out interior and exterior trim with Whizz rollers and foam rollers fall into the same category as the guys who grind paint off of houses with the Makita disc sanders. For every ten that are out there doing it one is doing it well and the other nine are trashing the substrate. Just like rolling interior smoothe walls with a 3/4" nap; looks terrible.


We are not talking about trading anything. A smooth finish is the desired result. I would not settle for either.

I use rollers when I believe it's called for. It is not against any code or quality control. It lays paint on the surface and as long as I get a nice smooth finish who can tell me it's wrong?

You are not trashing anything by painting with a roller, that's just silly and not comparing apples to apples. 

As for a 3/4" nap roller, use it all the time and looks great. If you want to stop by some time I can show you the proper techniques in using the materials to get nice finishes. It's clear that you need some help. :laughing: (that was a joke, don't take it so serious)


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Miss Brown said:


> :bangin:
> 
> Oh great knower of nappyness, which nap do I use to make it look like brushstrokes? :laughing:


That is just funny.. You sound like this silly designer who told me my sprayed six panels were to perfect, and it made the rooms look cold. So I added some brush strokes to my perfect doors and make them look more DIY. :whistling:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Only if you are simulating wood grain. When you are painting wood, their is already grain, why would you add brush strokes to the mix?


One reason would be Adhesion. The paint gets worked into the grain better by brushing it.:thumbsup:

Question: When you roll trim, are you just facing it off. If not, How do you cut it in? Since trim is usually a different color than the main body of an exterior. In most of my exterior painting projects, all of the trim has to be cut in. Only facing the trim, is an unacceptable practice by me. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Paul the Fla. guys still using _







Wood_ up there:blink: seems like all we're using is Primetrim, Maritech or a cementious product from Hardi


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> One reason would be Adhesion. The paint gets worked into the grain better by brushing it.:thumbsup:
> 
> Question: When you roll trim, are you just facing it off. If not, How do you cut it in? Since trim is usually a different color than the main body of an exterior. In most of my exterior painting projects, all of the trim has to be cut in. Only facing the trim, is an unacceptable practice by me. :whistling


Me too but its pretty average on the houses around here. I loose several jobs a year because of the price involved in doing it right because I am the same way..


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Paul the Fla. guys still using _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Job security.:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> One reason would be Adhesion. The paint gets worked into the grain better by brushing it.:thumbsup:
> 
> Question: When you roll trim, are you just facing it off. If not, How do you cut it in? Since trim is usually a different color than the main body of an exterior. In most of my exterior painting projects, all of the trim has to be cut in. Only facing the trim, is an unacceptable practice by me. :whistling


I think what you are saying sounds good, but I don't think the science will back that up (concerning smooth surfaces).

Like I said, smooth surface gets it with a sponge and on rough surfaces I roll with a nap and back brush.

Obviously you cannot cut with a roller, so I use a brush for cut work and roll the face. The roller on rough trim is just for laying down a larger quantity of paint.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I think what you are saying sounds good, but I don't think the science will back that up (concerning smooth surfaces).
> 
> Like I said, smooth surface gets it with a sponge and on rough surfaces I roll with a nap and back brush.
> 
> Obviously you cannot cut with a roller, so I use a brush for cut work and roll the face. The roller on rough trim is just for laying down a larger quantity of paint.


Thats how I do it. Its all about getting the paint on even then fine tuning with the brush. I know its better and faster! However some of the old timers I have seen wield their brushes in ways that make my sprayer jealous..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thats how I do it. Its all about getting the paint on even then fine tuning with the brush. I know its better and faster! However some of the old timers I have seen wield their brushes in ways that make my sprayer jealous..


Yeah, but I don't have twenty years to get that good at brushing.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah, but I don't have twenty years to get that good at brushing.


Me either..


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

PDCA exterior paint standard is what looks good from six feet. I cannot see brush marks from six feet, can you?


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Apparently all these professional painters posting in this thread can.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

It's a mix for me. If it's pine or something similar I brush but if it's cedar which last summer a lot of our trim packages were I break out the nap roller and go to town and back brush if needed.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

RadRemod said:


> And the problem is...............? That I don't brush everything? Or that I feel for areas I choose to roll are protected just as well as if brushed and look just as good.........


"Get away with it" is indicative of "bending" or "cheating" the standard...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Like I said, smooth surface gets it with a sponge and on rough surfaces I roll with a nap and back brush.
> 
> Obviously you cannot cut with a roller, so I use a brush for cut work and roll the face. The roller on rough trim is just for laying down a larger quantity of paint.


Sorry TNT. I thought you were just rolling and not back brushing.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Sorry TNT. I thought you were just rolling and not back brushing.


I figured...no harm no foul. The only time that I don't back brush is when I am painted a smooth surface and want a smooth look. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

A roller is just an applicator..i roll and backbrush soffits, facia boards, garage doors, pillars, columns, cornerboards. Nothing wrong with it..if you see a painter using a sprayer on siding and not backbrushing you should be concerned:thumbsup:


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

> if you see a painter using a sprayer on siding and not backbrushing you should be concerned:thumbsup:


Wow. I think I can count the number of painter/contractors who spray and back-brush siding on my nose. I've met one client who cared about it enough to ask for a price. I know no clients who actually went for it. You back-brush SIDING? I hereby am bested for fussiest.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

What kind of siding


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

camaroman2125 said:


> What kind of siding


Forestex siding.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

I back brush any siding except Aluminum.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Miss Brown said:


> Wow. I think I can count the number of painter/contractors who spray and back-brush siding on my nose. I've met one client who cared about it enough to ask for a price. I know no clients who actually went for it. You back-brush SIDING? I hereby am bested for fussiest.


correct, i backbrush siding. works the product in better, you hit all the pores by going over it with a bush. clapboards, barnboards, shakes. I do high end homes, mid-high end. pretty common


----------

